# Stargate Atlantis {Spoiler Talk} 3//11/05



## Truth Seeker (Mar 12, 2005)

*"The Gift"*, Episode #120. 
The stress of the coming battle weighs on the Atlantis team; Teyla explores her personal connection to the Wraith. 

Cast: Joe Flanigan, Torri Higginson, Rainbow Sun Francks, David Hewlett, Rachel Luttrell. 

I missed last week's as well, but shucks...they shouldn't tamper with something like that...I won't


----------



## Crothian (Mar 12, 2005)

A good episode, I like how the Wraith are doing what they said episode one: go for a new feeding ground.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2005)

Yep, good to see they aren't falling into the usual evil race "Kill enemy!" mode...instead, they actually want to use the gate to get to a nice, ripe feeding ground.

Of course, the Wraith are still kind of boring...but, eh, can't have it all.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree, but it is also interestign to see the Wraith evolved after the Atlantians so it makes me wonder why they were such a big threat to them.


----------



## Napftor (Mar 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I agree, but it is also interestign to see the Wraith evolved after the Atlantians so it makes me wonder why they were such a big threat to them.




Because the wraith have super-duper bug power!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 12, 2005)

Only because it takes so much to bring them down.

I just hope we actually start learning some things about them soon. I guess this episode was a start.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

It wasn't in this episode, but in one of the past ones not too long back they were trying to recover a hidden ZPM and there was a puzzle that had to be figured out that involved the number 1-9 and something like they had to add up to 15.  I'm wondering what the actual puzzle was.

never mind figured it out


----------



## Wolf72 (Mar 15, 2005)

even if the wraith did get the earth/milky way coordinates ... don't you think they'd run into a bit of a snag with the Asgard and Goa'uld ... I mean at least the milky way galaxy has some technology to fight back with.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> even if the wraith did get the earth/milky way coordinates ... don't you think they'd run into a bit of a snag with the Asgard and Goa'uld ... I mean at least the milky way galaxy has some technology to fight back with.




Um, the goa'uld are basically defeated and the Asgard are still rebuilding or whatever after that small replicator problem they had.  Plus we don't know the true power of the Wraith, we have only seen them in little bits here and there.


----------



## Kesh (Mar 16, 2005)

Actually, Wraith + Goa'uld is a _bad_ combination. Wraith drain the life force from their victims to live.

Goa'uld regenerate. o.o


----------



## DMH (Mar 16, 2005)

No. No reason to involve the Goa'uld at all, just their technology. Wraith + sarcophogus= either very good (it is like a drug and they kill each other over them) or very bad.

The reason they drove off the Ancients was their large numbers of cruisers. Since they can't fit them through a stargate, that advantage over the Asgard and other powers we haven't seen is lost entirely.

I wonder if we are going to see Furlings in next season's SG-1.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

It would be interesting to finally see the Furlings, but I rather like that there are things in the show mentioned we never learn about.


----------



## DMH (Mar 16, 2005)

Like a Star Trek series, SG-1 has tons of old stories that haven't been explained or finished (what happened to the fish people, the mist giants, the mercenaries people, the Nox, the Tollen, the foothold aliens with the hologram devices, the Retu, and more).

It would be nice to get some answers instead of going off into new directions.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 17, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> what happened to the fish people, the mist giants, the mercenaries people, the Nox, the Tollen, the foothold aliens with the hologram devices, the Retu, and more).



I vaguely recall that there was an episode where both SG-1 and a Goa'uld delegation were on the Tollan homeworld in order to see about getting the snake out of that Abydosian kid. The goa'uld took the opportunity to sabotage the Tollan's defense grid, which then allowed a goa'uld fleet to wipe out the Tollan.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> I vaguely recall that there was an episode where both SG-1 and a Goa'uld delegation were on the Tollan homeworld in order to see about getting the snake out of that Abydosian kid. The goa'uld took the opportunity to sabotage the Tollan's defense grid, which then allowed a goa'uld fleet to wipe out the Tollan.




Well, that was the first one where the Tollan people were not killed, but later the Goa'uld came back with shields that the Tollen planetary blasters could not pentrate and they were to make bombs that could pass through the iris stargat ecommand uses.  They at first did but SG-1 finds out about it and then the Goa'uld bombarded them to the stone age or even worse


----------



## Kesh (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I believe that was Anubis. The Tollen are gone.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 21, 2005)

Kesh said:
			
		

> Yeah, I believe that was Anubis. The Tollen are gone.




To be precise, it was Tanith in service of Anubis (whom we had not yet seen, nor had been mentioned) who destroyed the Tollen.  Guess that'll learn Norrim for getting close to Carter.   IIRC, the actor was reused in the Atlantis pilot as Dr. Wier's boyfriend.  I couldn't help thinking "Hey!  You're dead!" when I saw him.


----------



## DMH (Mar 21, 2005)

Kesh said:
			
		

> The Tollen are gone.




So there were no Tollen offworld when thery were attacked? No offworld colonies? I doubt they were exterminated. The survivors would have gone into hiding from Anubis and other system lords and I wouldn't be suprised that they pop up in season 9.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> So there were no Tollen offworld when thery were attacked? No offworld colonies? I doubt they were exterminated. The survivors would have gone into hiding from Anubis and other system lords and I wouldn't be suprised that they pop up in season 9.




They had no colonies.  The Tollen were not explorers.  They wanted to be left alone on their one planet.  They wanted nothing to do with the any of the other races.


----------



## DMH (Mar 21, 2005)

And you know this as a fact because? Unless you are an author of either series or an MGM executive or someone else in the know, you know as much as the rest of us- squat.

The main producers of the series could bring back anyone or anything they want (even if it makes the fans groan).


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 21, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> And you know this as a fact because?




Because that's pretty much what the Tollen characters who appeared in the series said.


----------



## DMH (Mar 21, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> Because that's pretty much what the Tollen characters who appeared in the series said.




No, they said they don't give technology to less advanced cultures (after the first time ended a civilization). They said nothing about offworld colonies, diplomacy with other advanced races or exploration. Like all the other species and races on the series, we don't know much at all (with the possible exception of the Tok'ra).


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

Ya, but they also didn't mention any off world colonies when they were being destroyed.  Everything we saw and where told says that they had no colonies.  Sure, the writers could bring them back but I don't see that happneing.


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 21, 2005)

DMH said:
			
		

> No, they said they don't give technology to less advanced cultures (after the first time ended a civilization).




Yes, and they said they were pulling back, and withdrawing from any outposts and most other contact they had with the outside. That doesn't sound much like a race that is planting (or keeping) colonies.



> They said nothing about offworld colonies, diplomacy with other advanced races or exploration. Like all the other species and races on the series, we don't know much at all (with the possible exception of the Tok'ra).




Actually, they did. They said they were pulling back from exploring and abandoning their colonies. And didn't know of any advanced races worthy to deal with.


----------



## Wolf72 (Mar 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Um, the goa'uld are basically defeated and the Asgard are still rebuilding or whatever after that small replicator problem they had.  Plus we don't know the true power of the Wraith, we have only seen them in little bits here and there.




you think they'd have an advantage over the milky way like they did in pegasus? ... numbers? ... the goa'uld are still around, they just don't have the same power projection they had anymore (but I get yer point).


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> you think they'd have an advantage over the milky way like they did in pegasus? ... numbers? ... the goa'uld are still around, they just don't have the same power projection they had anymore (but I get yer point).




Another thing to look at, can their Hive Ships make it to our Galaxy, or would they need to use the Stargate?  If they have to invade through the Stargate, then they will pose no threat as they would blow the mountain first and with a buries Stargate they could not come through to Earth.  Of course I guess there is a chance the Wraith could dial another Stargate in our Galaxy and move in that way.  But then they'd have to have to get the resources to build their Hiveships and other large vehicles.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

Also, aren't the Asgard technically off in their own galaxy?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Also, aren't the Asgard technically off in their own galaxy?




Ya, but they seem to take a great interest in ours


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Another thing to look at, can their Hive Ships make it to our Galaxy, or would they need to use the Stargate?  If they have to invade through the Stargate, then they will pose no threat as they would blow the mountain first and with a buries Stargate they could not come through to Earth.  Of course I guess there is a chance the Wraith could dial another Stargate in our Galaxy and move in that way.  But then they'd have to have to get the resources to build their Hiveships and other large vehicles.



I think in last week's episode, it's said that the Wraith would need Atlantis itself. Apparently the city is also a starship capable of intergalactic travel.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought they needed Atlantis for the information on where the feeding ground (earth) would be.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 22, 2005)

It might be a combination of both. I don't have a tape handy, but posts on the Atlantis newsgroup seem to say that.


----------



## Datt (Mar 22, 2005)

Atlantis was flown from Earth to the Peagus galaxy.  They were worried about the Wraith getting ahold of some of the engines on it.


----------

